# stix and tannin bleed



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I am spraying some oak kitchen cabinets. After priming the first few doors with stix i am getting some tannin bleed. I plan to prime over the stix with sw pro block oil primer to get rid of the tannin. I am going to then top coat with cabinet coat. Do you think i will run into trouble with this order of operation? Is going from latex to oil to latex a bad idea? I just like the grip of the stix too much to omit that step


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ogre said:


> I am spraying some oak kitchen cabinets. After priming the first few doors with stix i am getting some tannin bleed. I plan to prime over the stix with sw pro block oil primer to get rid of the tannin. I am going to then top coat with cabinet coat. Do you think i will run into trouble with this order of operation? Is going from latex to oil to latex a bad idea? I just like the grip of the stix too much to omit that step


Not sure if that is going to happen with your case. But I have seen problems when they put latex, oil, latex, sometimes the result is alligatoring over time, it doesn't happen right away.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

BIN it! No worries.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Not sure if that is going to happen with your case. But I have seen problems when they put latex, oil, latex, sometimes the result is alligatoring over time, it doesn't happen right away.


I did a job last week that had some weird cabinet issues that may have been by latex, oil, latex. 

The cabinets were built and finished in place and the back of all the cabinets were Sheetrock. The back of every cabinet in the house was cracked and peeling badly. So were the walls surrounding the cabinets were I assume had overspray. 

Once again I have pics but I keep forgetting the camera. That thing is a black hole, pics go in but they never come out.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I have used this exact system before, and have used cover stain for tannin bleed. With good results. There used to be an oil stix, wish I could find some


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Red truck, so you used stix first for bond, cover stain for bleed through second and then your cabinet coat with no issue. If so good to hear.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

You should be fine Ogre.......Does seem like a lot of steps though. I would do like kd suggested and just go with the BIN. Covers all the bases.......


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

BIN is the love for so many things......


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Can i bin over my stix with no problem on the doors i already sprayed


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Wouldn't Coverstain be easier than BIN and still block tannins? Should be compatible with the Stix as well


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Tonyg said:


> Wouldn't Coverstain be easier than BIN and still block tannins? Should be compatible with the Stix as well


Shellac is compatible with everything over and under. I don't think problems will arise with coverstain over styx though. You could get your hands on the tannin bleed additive from xim and add that to your styx, that might save you the extra step.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

What's easier about Coverstain? It stinks forever, and recoat is longer. BIN is love in a can....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like Cover stain a lot, but real bad tannin can come through it over time. I went lately to do the inside of a house i had done ext. of last year and saw some shutters that I had used it as primer on the previous year. They were pine slat with lots of knots, all the knots were bleeding. I even spotted the knots a few times for good measure. 
Seems to me like Bin is the best tannin blocker out there, certainly that I know of. If it doesn't work nothing will. Too bad it will flash like it does with spotting. 
I remember my dad using aluminum roof coat to stop some knots on a set of cabinets that Bin wouldn't even block. It worked!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

The key to not having areas spot primed with BIN flash, is to scuff the spots a little so the top coat adheres more uniformly. Usually I spot prime with BIN first if I think I need to, so this is not an issue. 

If BIN is used second, to spot prime OVER something (which has happened to me more than once), and then getting top coated, I would scuff it, or recoat everything. The OP's situation sounds more like a re-prime, as it is difficult to "chase" tannin bleed and catch all of the spots. Especially as they can come out at different times....which can suck.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

When I use Bin to spot I go over it with cover stain. The Bin dries so fast, pretty much go right back over it. I carry a spray can of each. Easy peasy. 
Cover stain never flashes for me, even spotting enamel.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't like running the BIN through the sprayer and having yo clean it out. I guess that's what I meant by easier. 

I usually cover stain, spot prime, finish


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Urethane, Alkyd, Urethane. I ran into an issue last week where I needed to BIN between topcoats of the Cabinet Coat on a few doors. It may have been a better idea to shoot straight BIN from the get-go, but marrying the two insl-x products seemed to make more sense than bothering with two different manufacturers products. (Cabs were cleaned, stripped, sanded, cleaned, tacked, blah blah..I was pissed) 

Bin is a great way to deal with tannin. Depends on your project. I was working on 40+ year old 3/4" birch ply with new mdf lays, so I figured that tannin wouldn't be an issue. But alas..

Gravity fed makes your clean-up much easier. A cap full of Lacquer thinner is more than enough, and you can pitch the De-Kups liner, rather than wasting time/solvent.

I guess I'm assuming that if you're using coverstain, you're not spot priming. I don't know. Maybe it's a section 8 cabinet re-do and spot priming is appropriate. Anyhow, that's not what I was referring to. Prime the whole thing and leave doubt by the wayside.


I'll post pictures as soon as my lady shows me how. (short leash)

Regardless, Stix does not offer great stain blocking. But it's still my preference over the absolute terror than BIN wreaks on my motor function, respirator or not.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I am always surprised when people comment on how BIN messes them up. I find that alkyds like Coverstain, etc, are waaaaaay worse on my head and linger forever. Different sensitivities?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

In the time it took you to post and read the replies, you could have sprayed the bleed with a rattle can of bin. If its not a whole bunch of pieces two or three cans will do it and you won't have to worry about cleaning your pump, which I agree is a pita.


----------

